# Salmon Faverolles Sexing Help Needed



## FluffyButtHut2022 (8 mo ago)

2 week old chicks! I have read so many forums and articles but still seems unclear to me. All of them have a little brown and a little black. Help I need your votes.
1st pic: A = front left, B = back left, C = back right, D = front right


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They might be too young yet to sex accurately. @fuzzies might be able to help.

That one chick on the left does not look like it feels good. The eye is rather droopy.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

They are too young to sex accurately, yes. You'd need to give them 3 or 4 more weeks before I'd be able to give a good guess.

I'm also thinking they aren't pure Salmon Faverolles as I see some slate legs (where Salmon Faverolles should have white or pinkish legs) and the down and feathers aren't quite the color I'd expect from that variety. 🤔 @ChickenBiscuts What do you think?


----------



## FluffyButtHut2022 (8 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> They might be too young yet to sex accurately. @fuzzies might be able to help.
> 
> That one chick on the left does not look like it feels good. The eye is rather droopy.


Oh they were just cozy in front of the fireplace about to nap. They are very chipper. That’s a good eye on your part for for sure though for sure.


----------



## FluffyButtHut2022 (8 mo ago)

fuzzies said:


> They are too young to sex accurately, yes. You'd need to give them 3 or 4 more weeks before I'd be able to give a good guess.
> 
> I'm also thinking they aren't pure Salmon Faverolles as I see some slate legs (where Salmon Faverolles should have white or pinkish legs) and the down and feathers aren't quite the color I'd expect from that variety. 🤔 @ChickenBiscuts What do you think?


Oh interesting. I ordered them online and this was a very difficult hatch. If you see my shipping disaster post a bit earlier. So we shall see. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## FluffyButtHut2022 (8 mo ago)

FluffyButtHut2022 said:


> Oh they were just cozy in front of the fireplace about to nap. They are very chipper. That’s a good eye on your part for sure though for sure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, @fuzzies. I was having major brain fade earlier and could not remember @ChickenBiscuts to save my soul.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> They are too young to sex accurately, yes. You'd need to give them 3 or 4 more weeks before I'd be able to give a good guess.
> 
> I'm also thinking they aren't pure Salmon Faverolles as I see some slate legs (where Salmon Faverolles should have white or pinkish legs) and the down and feathers aren't quite the color I'd expect from that variety. 🤔 @ChickenBiscuts What do you think?


Unsure. Down and feathers look completely wrong. They have the right number of toes, are single combed, and bearded though.

OP- you said you ordered them, where from?


----------



## FluffyButtHut2022 (8 mo ago)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Unsure. Down and feathers look completely wrong. They have the right number of toes, are single combed, and bearded though.
> 
> OP- you said you ordered them, where from?


From EBay 12 Salmon Faverolles Hatching Eggs | eBay


----------

